

Show HN: TradeSafe – Know Your Customer - rorygreig
https://teamtradesafe.com/

======
win_ini
Interesting - but why? I will assume this is a service that is useful for UK
companies who need to verify that someone buying something from them is not a
"Terroiriste"?

What is the use of knowing if someone is a "Politically Exposed Person" (and
how can I become one??!)

Just curious. Basically - I'm asking: who is YOUR customer?

